
Lyft Investors Sue over Slump, Claiming IPO Was Overhyped - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-18/lyft-investor-sues-over-stock-slump-claiming-ipo-was-overhyped
======
throw03172019
Took a risk and it turned semi-sour short term. Why do people always have to
sue when things don’t go their way...

